# Inner Fender Kits for Brute 750



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking at my bike and the rust coated pipe and ugliness underneath had me thiking about an inner fender kit. Does anyone run one and are there any negative effects with overheating etc? Also does anyone have a pic of the installed product? My AC H1 had one and it looked good.


----------



## Ruddy208 (Feb 4, 2010)

The Kawie ones help keep SOME of the h2o off your legs when puddle hopping, but that's about it. it doesn't seem to do anything for the engine, its just as dirty as ever! My opinion, almost a total waste of $80.


----------



## OverTheHill (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't buy the $80 kit, just get the 2 guards for under $30. Supply your own hardware and save $50.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Where can you get the guards?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahh...spend the 99 bucks for a cheap 1500psi powerwasher at Lowes and get a long bottle brush for those tough-to-reach places. Never going to keep it all out. Might as well make it as easy to clean as you can. Besides after you put all these guards on, how will you ever get back there to clean it all out? Just thinking out loud Thom


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Not worried about the dirt gettign in there. I just like the look of not seeing the motor etc. looked real good on the AC. Heck with it not worth the money


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe you can make a custom shield that can come out when you need easly and look good to boot.


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of how I did my inner fender covers. I used roofing rubber and automotive panel pins.inner fenders 003.jpg


----------



## 1970chev (Jun 4, 2009)

Coolinthewoods, 

those are nice!:rockn:

I have some built but they are not that fancy...


----------



## OverTheHill (Feb 13, 2010)

You can order them from any Kawi dealer or on-line where they sell OEM parts (like Atlas). See parts manual under Front Fenders "14091A Cover, side, inner, right hand (option)" and "14091C Cover, side, inner left hand (option)". $14.64 ea.


----------

